# Credit Card Laws



## hosam37r (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey all 
I used to live in UAE and i have Credit card debt that i didn't pay .
Now i'm in the US and my company is sending me to a business trip to UAE.
Does anyone know what are the laws for unsecure debt in Dubai ?
is there any chance this would affect my trip ?
the debt is 2 years old though .
Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
If you left the UAE with credit card debt - then the card company would normally have tried to cash your security cheque. Once that bounced, they normally file a police case (as debt is a criminal offence in the UAE).
If this is not resolved before you visit UAE again - you are likely to be arrested at the airport and jailed until you pay the outstanding debt.
Have you had any communication from the card company since you left the UAE and how much do you reckon that you owe them?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## hosam37r (Nov 3, 2011)

Is there any debt advisers company that can settle the debt for less ?
thanks


----------



## hosam37r (Nov 3, 2011)

the amount is around 5000 dollars


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Settle it for less? You owe what you owe. Why would they accept less when they can have you thrown in prison?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

hosam37r said:


> the amount is around 5000 dollars


Hi,
Is that the amount that you owed when you left or the amount that they are chasing now?
As an example - if you left owing around 5000 dollars three years ago - they will be chasing you for around 20,000 dollars now.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## hosam37r (Nov 3, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Is that the amount that you owed when you left or the amount that they are chasing now?
> As an example - if you left owing around 5000 dollars three years ago - they will be chasing you for around 20,000 dollars now.
> Cheers
> Steve


it is the amount that they want now


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Have you ever seen the TV programme Banged Up Abroad? I believe it's called Locked Up Abroad in the USA.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

hosam37r said:


> it is the amount that they want now


Hi,
Can you afford to pay the 5000 dollars that they want from you?
If not - don't bother visiting UAE , unless you want some free board & lodging and need to lose a bit of weight!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## hosam37r (Nov 3, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Can you afford to pay the 5000 dollars that they want from you?
> If not - don't bother visiting UAE , unless you want some free board & lodging and need to lose a bit of weight!
> Cheers
> Steve


I have already emailed them to see the status . 
I can afford to be settlements up to $1000 a month for 5 months .
they sent me an email saying they'd initiate legal prosecution in last may .
does this mean i'm already on polices arrest list ?


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

hosam37r said:


> I have already emailed them to see the status .
> I can afford to be settlements up to $1000 a month for 5 months .
> they sent me an email saying they'd initiate legal prosecution in last may .
> does this mean i'm already on polices arrest list ?


If I were you I'd be telling the company that you're not available for the trip.


----------



## hosam37r (Nov 3, 2011)

Windsweptdragon said:


> If I were you I'd be telling the company that you're not available for the trip.


I'd do that 
but what do i need to do to settle the debt for good ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

hosam37r said:


> I have already emailed them to see the status .
> I can afford to be settlements up to $1000 a month for 5 months .
> they sent me an email saying they'd initiate legal prosecution in last may .
> does this mean i'm already on polices arrest list ?


H,
Yes - probably.
The real problem is that even if you pay in full - it is difficult to ensure that they have closed any pending police case.
This means you would still risk being arrested on arrival in UAE and would face some inconvenience until everything was confirmed and sorted out.
You would need to get guarantees in writing that they accept your payment proposals and that they would provide you with letter confirming settlement and closing of court and police cases.
You would then need to bring that paperwork with you - if you ever visit the UAE.
chees
Steve


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

On a similar subject, I know someone who has the chance of a job in Dubai. He's worked here before, he left 11 years ago without paying off his credit card which had a balance of around 5000 Dhs. He is certain he did not sign any kind of security cheque, but naturally, he's a bit reluctant to take the chance.

Does anyone reckon there would be a criminal case filed against him? I wasn't sure if the bank were able to do this without a bouncing cheque. 

He'd be willing to pay off the full amount owed but if they've been adding on interest for 11 years, the debt has probably snowballed.

I advised him to play dumb and call up the bank and enquire if his account(s) were still active and see what they say but not sure if they would have passed the debt on to a collections agency and closed his account or not.

Any ideas how to find out for certain that doesn't involve taking a chance at the airport?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Gavtek said:


> On a similar subject, I know someone who has the chance of a job in Dubai. He's worked here before, he left 11 years ago without paying off his credit card which had a balance of around 5000 Dhs. He is certain he did not sign any kind of security cheque, but naturally, he's a bit reluctant to take the chance.
> 
> Does anyone reckon there would be a criminal case filed against him? I wasn't sure if the bank were able to do this without a bouncing cheque.
> 
> ...


As it was 10 years ago AND he hadn't signed a security check then he'll be fine because a) his passport details (number etc.) will have changed (passports are valid 10 years) and b) he never signed a check so there is no _criminal _offence.

Calling up the bank and asking? Are you sure? How long you been here dealing with banks? They'll tell you what they think you want to know, as in "No sir, nothing sir".

To the OP, I agree with the previous posters, stay away until you have a settlement letter (original).


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi All,

I have experience in cases like this. Usually the bank or the FI will engage the courts and yes you will end up being arrested. 

You must clear your debts as soon as possible or agree on a payment plan. So if you owe money and did not care to clear your debts don't fly. 

I had once come across a case where an Indian guy had left the UAE moved to US and 10 years later was handcuffed at the airport in DXB. He had an outstanding balance of 1000 AED and he simply thought that the FI would "forgive" his debt. It snowballed to 8K USD. Big Mistake. He wrote to us asking to intervene, I replied saying if you owed money and did not try to negotiate the payment you are liable. Some folks think that they should be forgiven or else really when clearly even "the authority" cannot interfere in such matters.

Try paying your dues really and have proof. Very important! In the UAE, you never know. Don't even throw the slip or the receipt and make sure you get a no liability letter for the loan or debt clearance and file it in case you need..... should you ever return to the UAE

Make sure you yous top using your credit card for 3 to 5 days and pay off the outstanding amount and close it. Loans when paid off may take one or two days to reflect in the banks' system so the receipt is important.


----------

